# Saltbomb's in water pics



## bsnookn584 (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks very nice!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Need a surfboard ankle leash to the kill switch
riding it standing up like that.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Cool, looks like she's running good!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

boat looks great  what size merc ya runnin' ?


----------



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

25 merc 4 stroke and a bobs mini jack plate.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Need a surfboard ankle leash to the kill switch
> riding it standing up like that.


I'll second that! I like to run my native in the same manor. BUT ALWAYS with the kill lanyard attached to my person! Plus an auto inflating PDF. I've had the great fortune to survive a near death drowning after stumbling off a sailboat. Cracked my head on the way off. Came to under the boat as it passed by... Please consider your safety.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## birdwelljax (Nov 9, 2009)

Sweet set up. I have a similar sled! What speed are you getting with the merc?


----------



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

I get around 24 to 25 mph one time just me and nothing the boat I got up to 27.2 on my gps.


----------

